

VCs Are Smarter Than You Think - billyngu
http://billyngu.posterous.com/vcs-are-smarter-than-you-think
Just wanted to share this. I had a lot on my mind, so I hope it isn't too incoherent. Hope this helps someone out there.
======
vrikhter
You didn't find a smart VC (he is of course smart), you found a caring genuine
individual who decided to help you out. He took the time to help you get to a
point where you could better understand your business. Sometimes we all need
someone that can help clear our heads.

~~~
billyngu
I can totally agree to this. He had a very unique spin on the same things
people were trying to tell me. It definitely helped bring clarity to me in a
very direct way. Cheers!

